# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Harrewyn: A Free 18th Century Cartography Brush Set for Fantasy Maps

## KMAlexander

Greetings! Today Im excited to announce the release of Harrewyn, my *tenth* free cartography brush set for Photoshop (and GIMP). This set is fantastic and has a great gothic feel, which would be perfect for a fantasy setting. The signs and symbols within are taken from Cartes des Paysbas et des Frontieres de France"an incredibly detailed 18th Century map of northern France and Belgium etched by Jacobus Harrewijn. As with all my brushes, these are distributed under a CC0 license, which means theyre free to use for personal or commercial work, no attribution required!

As always, let me know what you think. Id love to see what you make, and please feel free to share this anywhere appropriate.

*You can read more about Harrewyn and download the set over on my blog.
*

Detailed example:


Some of the symbols:


Harrewyn in use:

----------


## ChickPea

I love this antique style, so I'll certainly be giving them a try. Thanks so much for making and freely sharing them. They look fantastic.

----------


## Sandman01086

They look incredible! I'm going to give these (and your others) a try out since I just downloaded GIMP and was wondering where to start.

----------


## GodofMoxie

Dam your on a roll, this looks great.

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, everyone! Can't wait to see what you make.




> Dam your on a roll, this looks great.


I've made it a personal goal in 2019 to release one new set per month. Just under the wire for July but I got it done.  :Cool:

----------


## jshoer

Super cool! I was about to bring my tablet on a trip, with no plan on what to do...this will give me some ideas! Thanks for your efforts making these.

----------

